# Water in Egypt



## spazecake (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey guys this is my first post and I was wondering if someone from Egypt (currently residing) could answer a few question for me, regarding water bottle prices. I know how insensitive and mundane it must sound, given your country's current political state but I really need help and I have scouted the Internet and found no answer to my questions.

So,

1. How big is it really the water (bottled) shortage right now, due to the closing and banning several water brands?

2. What's the average price of a 1.5lt water bottle in a supermarket?

3. What's the average price of a 1.5lt water bottle in a restaurant or hotel?

4. How often do you buy a bottled water?

5. Where do you buy your bottled water? (Name of the store)


Just five simple questions. It's ok if you can't answer them all.

Thanks.


----------



## firstfossil (Apr 16, 2011)

We have a few 5-gallon Nestle barrels. You hand in the empties and the refills are currently between 20 and 25 LE. So it's just over a pound a litre. I don't think that's bad.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Buy a water cooler machine - between 800-1200 LE depending upon model - carefour are good for this
Then get nestle to deliver directly to your house or work 18.9 litre bottles for about 24le each 
You need to buy 2/3 bottles outright then exchange ...


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a Bin X Membrane Water Filter UF24 attached to my kitchen tap.


----------



## spazecake (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you all for the suggestions but you see I really need the answers to those specific questions. 
I'm trying to find out prices rather than just information about water management. I'm writing something for my school paper.

Again, thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

1. There isn't really a water shortage anymore.. back in march? (I think it was march, some factory caught on fire then there was a crackdown on the standards sometime there after) there was a bit of a shortage but its been resolved now.

2. 3-3.5LE
3. Anywhere from 5 to 20LE depending on the venue.
4. Daily when going to the gym, nestle delivers the 18.9L weekly at home
5. Usually the Mobil gas station next to my house (4LE)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I will let this post go but it is against our rules as we do not allow surveys or questionnaires unless they go through the media request section..


----------



## spazecake (Sep 1, 2013)

MaidenScotland said:


> I will let this post go but it is against our rules as we do not allow surveys or questionnaires unless they go through the media request section..


I'm sorry, I had no idea. If you direct me to the right place I'll repost there, so I'm not breaking the rules.


----------



## akteacher (Mar 12, 2013)

Gounie said:


> I have a Bin X Membrane Water Filter UF24 attached to my kitchen tap.


That works well for you? I am tired buying plastic bottles...


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

It's brilliant but it was very expensive as imported. I think just over Euros 400 so takes a couple of years to get your money back. There are cheaper ones that are bigger and sit on top of your sink. This one is compact and fits under the sink.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

The Bin X filters are fine - but for them to function properly you have to make sure that they are flushed / backwashed properly - or else the membrane becomes clogged.
Also the membranes do last a long time - but not for ever so do need changing.

The membrane filter will reduce the bacterial load - but it doesn't remove the chlorine or change the taste - which is one of the things I find most objectionable about the tap water here in Cairo.
It literally tastes like someone has just run down to the Nile and dipped the glass into the river and run back with my drink!
Blugh


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

When the filter arrived there was an overpowering oily, new smell in the apartment. They installed the unit and I had to keep the cupboard door open as the smell/taste was coming through to the water. They just said flush it and let the tap run but it was only gradually reducing. They then said I would need a second filter to change the taste. So they installed the blue filter next to the Bin X in the photo below. Eventually the smell and taste disappeared and I just need to run the tap a little (using the run off for my plants) and then keep a few litres in the fridge each day. I have been using it constantly for a year now.

I regularly flush the unit but what worries me is the constant, short power interruptions we had this summer. I live on the second floor so the water goes off each time and when it returns there is a lot of gurgling in the pipes and sand comes through the tap (seems to be via the hot water tank?). They said the blue carbon filter needs changing every couple of years on the second unit so I think I will have that checked after one year.

The water quality is very high here in El Gouna before the filter takes over. The water is taken from nearby wells then run through the desalination plant as sea water seeps through the ground into the wells. The salt water run off is then flushed through a specially made fish farm to return the water to the correct temperature before it returns to the lagoons which are tidal.

Photo of 'Goofy' inspecting the smaller Bin X on the right and the later installed filter on the left.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

The unit needs backwashing - flushing backwards on a regular basis to get rid of the dead cells - if you don't do this then you will risk any bacteria coming through or holes in the membrane.
The second filter you have - you should be able to check visually if it needs replacing - we had one on the wsher in AUH and had to change it pretty regularly.

BTW - love Goofy!


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Last week I paid for a 1.5 liter bottle Nestle LE 2.5 (at Carrefour).


----------

